#  ,  ,   >  Samsung LE32C450E1W

## garmon

Samsung LE32C450E1W -     -      .    (  DVB-T1  DVB-T2)   . ,     ,       "".     :             DVB-T2?

----------


## Vovan-69

> "".


      . ::::       .

----------


## Vovan-69

,      DVB-T2      TV.      -       .      TV.

----------


## RV3MP

> --


 
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-3...274233ed0Awu8W
  5 ...  - !  ,   ()  .     .

----------

AlexJ

----------


## 240

:
  : 2x8

----------

,  ?

----------


## RV3DOD

DVB-C.        .        (   )   .        DVT1     ,      .           .

----------

garmon

----------

garmon

----------


## garmon

> DVT1


  ,    ,  DVB-T1,     DTV  ATV.     .      .     -  . , .

----------

